

Data Visualization with JavaScript - sathomasga
http://www.nostarch.com/datavisualization

======
sathomasga
Since there was a bit of interest when someone posted a link to the in-
progress version, I thought I'd note that the book is now officially released.
Also on [Amazon]([http://www.amazon.com/Data-Visualization-JavaScript-
Stephen-...](http://www.amazon.com/Data-Visualization-JavaScript-Stephen-
Thomas/dp/1593276052/)) and [Barnes &
Noble]([http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/data-visualization-with-
java...](http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/data-visualization-with-javascript-
stephen-a-thomas/1120359157?ean=9781593276058)) if those are your preferences

